
Shutting down Google+ for consumer (personal) accounts on April 2, 2019 - jhack
https://support.google.com/plus/answer/9195133
======
jagger27
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19040966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19040966)

------
magduf
As usual, don't rely on any Google service to stick around long-term unless
it's search, GMail, or Maps.

They'll probably shut down Google Translate any day now...

------
oarabbus_
And nothing of value was lost.

~~~
senectus1
thats not true. there are several communities that exists happily within it
and are sad to see this service go. because there isn't much of an alternative
out there.

------
towaway1138
They should shut down Google+ for internal use as well. Looking at some of the
leaks of that traffic that have come out, it's clearly having a pretty toxic
effect on their professional culture.

------
Chunkyated
I don't know how to replace Google+, I use it as a personal social network for
my family. We share stuff only in our circles. Is there something out there
that could replace it?

------
PedroBatista
Funny how Google tends to end services we like almost overnight but this
Google+ piece of crap still lingers.

